# Is Kanye West Bubba from Forrest Gump?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

They kind of look alike.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

How dare you, sir. Benjamin Buford "Bubba" Blue was a king of a man. An accomplished shrimper and loyal to the end.

Kanye West is a blight on modern society. I've sometimes wondered if he's conning us all ala Andy Kaufman and his life is actually one performance art masterpiece, spoofing and indicting western narcissism and privilege...

But then i remember he's porking a Kardashian. Nobody would suffer that much for their art.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dunno, i'd suffer that woman a time or two. i wouldn't mid sufferin' some of that wealth, as well. i wouldn't even do it for art. he's just a turd


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Nope, he is pure Randy Watson...........


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Finally caught his recent performance on SNL, and I have to say that, while some was over the top, in general I was very impressed. Some VERY creative and innovative stuff. Good on him for not being held captive to the genre.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

garrettdavis275 said:


> How dare you, sir. Benjamin Buford "Bubba" Blue was a king of a man. An accomplished shrimper and loyal to the end.
> 
> Kanye West is a blight on modern society. I've sometimes wondered if he's conning us all ala Andy Kaufman and his life is actually one performance art masterpiece, spoofing and indicting western narcissism and privilege...
> 
> But then i remember he's porking a Kardashian. Nobody would suffer that much for their art.


I doubt if any one will write a song about west. 




Good song.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I dont pay attention to him, or entertainment news/gossip in general


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

It seems that even though most GC-ers would say they don't pay attention to ol' K. West, he seems to have two threads going here.
I'm no huge fan but I like this one...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i dunno, i'd suffer that woman a time or two. i wouldn't mid sufferin' some of that wealth, as well.


no kidding...say what you want about Kardashians lack of talent, or media whoring, but its hard to think of her as unattractive. Physically, of course.

and the real shame is that's how "the business" works these days. I cant blame her /them for being good at playing the game.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> They kind of look alike.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> It seems that even though most GC-ers would say they don't pay attention to ol' K. West, he seems to have two threads going here.
> I'm no huge fan but I like this one...


It's a slow week.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

...maybe in Red Deer.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> ...maybe in Red Deer.


Usually is, thank the dog. It could be worse I guess.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> That's the spirit!


Yup, I could live about 150 km north of here.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> As for me, I don't really follow his personal life, but "My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy" is one of my favorite albums of the past 10 years.


One of my favourites too. The one he did with Jay Z is pretty damn good too


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Yup, I could live about 150 km north of here.


Yep, wall to wall action here in the 'burbs, the PTA meetings and FINA sanctioned swim meets keep us prettay buzy theze dayz.


----------

